# jack in the box



## coffin_creature

I hope everyone is doing well this time of year i managed one project this year take a look and tell me what ya think
cheers coffin_creature


----------



## Lilly

That turned out great. I like it.
Good Job


----------



## Scary Godmother

Wow, that brings back early childhood fears, I always jumped when the Jack In The Box popped up. Nice job, that would scare the crap out of me if I was a kid!:devil:


----------



## Spooky1

That looks great.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Love it!


----------



## ghost37

That is awesome!!!


----------



## Jackpot

Awesome any way you could put a how to? Please


----------



## coffin_creature

Thanks all I did take a few pictures during construction this time so after the big day i can probably try and throw together a small how to. At least with the linkages etc.


----------



## rottincorps

Good job..............No that's not it ...........Great job , I like the sound and the crank brings it all together, Keep up the great work.......and if you have some time .....I got a few things that need finishing.


----------



## smileyface4u23

I really like that - great job!


----------



## The Watcher

You are my hero. I was looking at ebay earlier to see if they made a giant jack in the box. There's no way I have time to try and make one this year. But I'll certainly be looking for your how to. Great Job!


----------



## Tyler

Very very cool!


----------



## Whispers in the Park

That is great! I have been wanting to make one for a long time.


----------



## Dr Morbius

Fantastic work, CC! YOu may not be prolific, but when you make something it makes up for it in craftmanship. BTW, glad to see you still posting..long time no see!


----------



## beelce

Sweet!!!...Very clean and smooth


----------



## Ghostess

That's fantastic!


----------



## oldsguy350

That is just way cool. I am wanting to do something very similar this year. If you can show the pics you have that would be enough. Thanks


----------



## Professor Vlad

Dude What tye of motor did you use i am building two one for halloween and christmas and i need to know the motor size and power rating. LOVE THE DESIGN


----------



## turtle2778

Okay Okay Im ready to see a how to on this one. Fantastic job.


----------



## HalloweenZombie

I like it a lot. From the look to the way it functions to the sound. Perfect.


----------



## pyro

very nice-that came out awsome


----------



## Bone Dancer

Another childhood toy turns into a nightmare, good job


----------



## Lady Nyxie

That would fit very well with my creepy clown stuff... please send to... 

Great job!


----------



## debbie5

This is great. I love the graphic head on the side of the box.


----------



## Just Whisper

This is inspiring. Love the joker.


----------



## groovie ghoulie

coffin_creature said:


> Thanks all I did take a few pictures during construction this time so after the big day i can probably try and throw together a small how to. At least with the linkages etc.


Hey, Awesome job! Have you had a chance to put a how-to together, yet? Mine was static last year, except for the crank and I used the wise cracking clown head from Spirit. I'd love to have him pop out this year! Thanks in advance


----------



## Joiseygal

Holy Crap that's great!!!!!!! Very professional.


----------



## Silent Requiem

i'm impressed with the added fog.nice and creepy^^


----------



## Professor Vlad

Dude coule you get me a step by step on this one i need to build this thing


----------



## pwalstead

*How to*

I agree with everybody else, you have got to post a how to on this.


----------



## datura

great job !


----------



## NytDreams

Love it! I had a love/hate relationship with those toys when I was a kid...loved to play with them but hated the wait for them to pop. Scared me every single time!
Excellent job! :jol:


----------

